

How to find your perfect Co-Founder - ManuelWenner
http://hatchery.io/how-to-find-your-perfect-co-founder.html

======
YL108
I've seen a lot of startups which missed to think about founder vesting in the
beginning. One year later the "co-founder" holding 50% decided to travel
around the world because "this is way to stressful...". This can cause some
serious trouble talking to potential investors.

